# Disney sound F/X?



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anybody have an mp3 of a guy saying"hey let me outta here", with like chains rattling, pounding on coffin, etc.
I believe it's from Disney, but any and all would be welcomed!
Thanks and Happy Halloween!


----------



## mechagrover (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is the isolated audio from the conservatory coffin: http://www.sendspace.com/file/v9ngws


----------

